# Insulated smoker



## larry in wyomin (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an insulated smoker that won't break the bank. I'm looking for something short of $300.

I'm not opposed to modifying an existing model. I'm looking at the camp chef smoke vault or something similar if I was going to modify it with insulation, but I'd like a two door so I don't have to lose heat and smoke while tending the chips. Any thoughts or suggestions? Any old threads I need to visit that already address this issue?

The reason I'm sort of set on the insulated idea is that it's kind of cool around here most of the year. It was 22° Easter morning when I started smoking a brisket and I had a heck of a time keeping the temp up on my Charbroil side burner. I had to put blankets on it! That's also one of the reasons I'm looking at gas and a vertical unit.

Thanks in advance,

Larry


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2013)

Good luck Larry........  I think you are looking for the impossible.....    

Dave


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 10, 2013)

Larry there are options but not for a propane smoker.   WSM 18 or 22 inch models have a silicone coated insulating jackets that are designed for them.  WSM 18"  299 and the jacket for it is $ 99.   The 22 inch WSM is 399 and the jacket is $135.

You sure couldn't go wrong with an incredible cooker and you'd have it super insulated.   BBQGURU has them on their website...under "other bbq products"

Another is a Kamado Kooker....very well insulated but again isn't propane.  Both grills are easy to control temp with.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 13, 2013)

I've actually thought about this. You can get a 2-door propane smoker for under $200. Get yourself some metal studs (like 2x4 studs, not like studs you'd put on a leather jacket). Leave the side handles off the smoker and screw the metal studs to the outside of the smoker by shooting screws through from the inside. Get some Roxul insulation (available at home depot and lowes and probably other places). Roxul does not burn and has no paper. If you lay it betwen saw horses you can put ice cubes on top and you little propane torch underneath and it won't melt the ice cubes. You can cut Roxul with a bread knife easily.

So with the studs attached, and Roxul insulation between them, you can clad the outside in darn near anything you want. Doing the door might be a little tricky, but certainly doable. I'm betting you could pull this off for under $300 and could probably do it all in an afternoon quite easily.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

I own a Camp Chef....love it.  It's not that insulated....but there are areas inside the doors and the sides to where you could add that during the assembly process.

Kat


----------



## michael ark (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a gosm wide body from walmart online. It works great year round. Just get a welding blanket and wrap it . Have smoked in ice stoms under the eves of my house no problem.  Just make sure you keep spiders out of your burnner and lines. Their are phots in my profile.


----------



## truckinfan72 (Jul 13, 2013)

I really like this thread. I have a 30" MES now, but I want to get back to a gas smoker. I had a King Kooker brand that I had a real problem using, and always told myself that I wanted to try insulating my next cooker when I got back into a gas smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2013)

truckinfan72 said:


> I really like this thread. I have a 30" MES now, but I want to get back to a gas smoker. I had a King Kooker brand that I had a real problem using, and always told myself that I wanted to try insulating my next cooker when I got back into a gas smoker.


Craig, evening.....  The problem with "most" gas smokers....  the burners put out too many Btu's...  won't adjust to a low enough temp....  and they don't come with enough venting for proper air flow.....   Mods can be made so they end up working very well....    

Just so you know.....    Dave


----------



## foamheart (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you seen Pops smokehouse build? Pretty dang impressive and I would guess a good investment IF the bride will allow you to keep it on the back patio.

Heck if I did it, it'd be in the center of the den, you know a functional conversation piece. "Come on over and watch the game and have some smoked ribs." Just stock up the smoker in early August, hook up a funnel to a garden hose, get a weekly fresh keg delivered and come out the living room after football season.

We are American's, We Can Do It!


----------



## wjordan52 (Jul 13, 2013)

I would suggest doing your research and buying a smoker that meets your needs and appeals to you. Then get a welding blanket that will reach around your smoker and use it as insulation. You can use a few cheap spring clamps to hold it in place.

If you still have trouble maintaining temp in cold weather, fold the blanket in half around a piece of "Reflectix" insulation. I built an electric UDS and did that to wrap it, and it's working very well. (see my avatar)

Best of luck finding a combination that works well for you.


----------

